# Private Villa with Cook and Laundress



## CMF (Jan 21, 2009)

Please indulge me, I'm still trying to plan my wife's fantasy vacation for April 2010.

The thought of the day is to find a nice villa on a beautiful beach that is staffed with a cook and laundress.  A private pool would be nice too.

Any ideas?

Charles


----------



## rachel (Jan 21, 2009)

Jamaica comes to mind first.  they specialize in villa rentals with all and more that you are seeking.  If you google jamaica villa rentals you will find tons. There are beautiful waterfront villas on the blue lagoon in port antonio. Port antonio is a little more laid back than other areas.  Montego Bay has many that are private and gated. 

If Jamaica is not for you then Virgin Islands would probably be next.  Just not sure if they have "staffed" villas.

I dont think you would have a problem finding a villa on any island, I just know for certain that Jamaica has "staffed" villas.

If you are looking for an amazing place, the most beautiful water that I have ever seen, not overly populated, non-touristy...I hate to even tell people about this island beacause one day Im sure it will end up just like Nassau.

It is the out island of the bahamas called Great Exuma.  The most beautiful place in the world to me. Lots of beautiful villas in February point and Grand Isle villas.

Rachel


----------



## rachel (Jan 21, 2009)

If you are looking for something real exotic go to royalplantationisland.com 
Beautiful!


rachel


----------



## pranas (Jan 21, 2009)

Barbados would be my choice.  The have some beautiful homes on the water that come with a full staff.


----------



## lynne (Jan 21, 2009)

pranas said:


> Barbados would be my choice.  The have some beautiful homes on the water that come with a full staff.



I second Barbados.  Wonderful, beautiful Island with very friendly people.


----------



## CMF (Jan 23, 2009)

I found some gorgeous places.  But I have not found a site that will search based on the criteria I am looking for.  Can anyone recommend a good site or travel agent?

Charles


----------



## neash (Jan 23, 2009)

CMF said:


> Please indulge me, I'm still trying to plan my wife's fantasy vacation for April 2010.
> 
> The thought of the day is to find a nice villa on a beautiful beach that is staffed with a cook and laundress.  A private pool would be nice too.
> 
> ...



You are a good husband.

I am going to leave this thread open on my home computer and see if I can get so lucky


----------



## escargot (Jan 24, 2009)

CMF said:


> I found some gorgeous places.  But I have not found a site that will search based on the criteria I am looking for.  Can anyone recommend a good site or travel agent?
> 
> Charles



If you are interested in Jamaica,  this is your site :

http://www.jamaicavillas.com/

Linda Smith properties are amazing.   We have stayed in 5 different villas over the years... due to the size of our group and interests.  Chefs are all fabulous...  staff very accomodating.   You AND your wife will enjoy !


----------



## rachel (Jan 24, 2009)

Thats who I was thinking of Linda Smith...that is also my next adventure...have traveled many many islands and still Jamaica to me is the most beautiful!  


rachel


----------



## CMF (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a friend from Jamaica and she tells me not to go there because it is not safe.  How safe is Jamaica?

Charles


----------



## escargot (Jan 27, 2009)

CMF said:


> I have a friend from Jamaica and she tells me not to go there because it is not safe.  How safe is Jamaica?
> 
> Charles



We have always stayed in private/staffed villas.  Three times in Runaway Bay, once outside Ocho Rios and five times (Linda Smith Villas) near Montego Bay.   There was always a security person(s) around the property.  The house staff are typically all Jamaican and if anyone wandered near,  a staff member either greeted them or told them to move on !   

We never experienced any trouble in any of those locations.   Now, that said, we have also been advised not to wander around the cities, especially Kingston, at night. The same common sense we use in the states when in unfamiliar areas.  

When you have a staffed villa (on the beach and/or with a pool, tennis court, whatever you decide) there is really not much need to leave !  We usually go into the closest town once.. stop at one of the wonderful jerk shacks on the way.. but other than that, stay at the villa.  

After one trip,  my husband mentioned it at work.  A group of 4 women he works with decided it sounded like a perfect get-away and called Linda Smith.  After they went, we got a thank-you note saying it was the "best vacation" any of them had ever taken.  This was in 2007. 

ENJOY !


----------



## gresmi (Jan 28, 2009)

CMF said:


> Please indulge me, I'm still trying to plan my wife's fantasy vacation for April 2010.
> 
> The thought of the day is to find a nice villa on a beautiful beach that is staffed with a cook and laundress.  A private pool would be nice too.
> 
> ...



Do yourself a favor.. Don't rule out St. John..


----------



## Sunshine Wanted (Jan 29, 2009)

*Purple Pineapple*

I have heard good things about the Purple Pineapple Villa Rentals.  They cover many islands, and I'm sure could arrange staff (if it doesn't come with staff).

An island that comes to mind is Virgin Gorda in the British Virgin Islands.  They have some lovely rentals there (as I'm sure many locations do).

Have fun!  And, great present!!

http://www.purplepineapple.com/


----------



## Sunshine Wanted (Jan 29, 2009)

*Another thought*

I'm not sure how much you would like to spend, but the island of Mustique is lovely as well.  Lots of villa rentals, nice houses with staff.


----------



## CMF (Jan 29, 2009)

Sadly, I don't think this is going to happen this time around.  I'm 99% sure that we will go the Caribbean cruise route instead . . . I'll keep all interested parties posted.

Charles


----------



## pdq (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.grandcaymanvillas.net/

Have stayed at The Cayman Castle - Awesome!


----------



## CMF (Jan 29, 2009)

pdq said:


> http://www.grandcaymanvillas.net/
> 
> Have stayed at The Cayman Castle - Awesome!




Now that's just plain not fair  

Charles


----------



## escargot (Jan 29, 2009)

CMF said:


> Sadly, I don't think this is going to happen this time around.  I'm 99% sure that we will go the Caribbean cruise route instead . . . I'll keep all interested parties posted.
> 
> Charles



Well, that's a huge change.  Hope you both enjoy the cruise and perhaps can get an idea about some of the islands - although I never found the taste we got on a cruise to be nearly as interesting as what the islands really have to offer.

We have friends that LOVE to cruise.  

Good luck and enjoy !


----------



## tlwmkw (Jan 30, 2009)

Sounds like you've stopped looking but here's another suggestion anyway.

Our friends stayed at a place in Dominican Republic- can't remember name of it- and it was very nice.  Quite pricey but they had a large house with staff to cook, clean, and generally wait on them.  The area where they were is gated and supposed to be safe- many people from US go down there.  I believe they said that a famous fashion designer had a house on the beach.  Not sure what his name was- maybe Oleg Cassini????.  It sounded like a dream vacation.

Someone mentioned Mustique- a local private school here had an auction and one of the items to bid on was a week at Princess Margarets former home on Mustique (it's called Les Jolies Eaux).  I don't know if the staff was included but I'm sure they do have them.  I think it went for 10,000 for the week-that would certainly make a memorable trip for your DW.  For that price I would want a month there.


----------

